# Got it set up :)



## PhotoCalifornia (Jan 18, 2014)

So I finally got my dark room set up and I am super excited to start. Guess how much it was? 
1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.Im not sure what this is for, which is why im posting i.


----------



## Tiller (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks good! I'm looking for equipment myself


----------



## PhotoCalifornia (Jan 18, 2014)

Tiller said:


> Looks good! I'm looking for equipment myself



Thank you, I got this whole set up for 200 dollars on cregslist. People are practically giving this stuff away. Just today i found a besseler enlarger for free, fully functional


----------



## timor (Jan 18, 2014)

PhotoCalifornia said:


> Thank you, I got this whole set up for 200 dollars on cregslist.



So, I understand you are setting up a darkroom ?


----------



## PhotoCalifornia (Jan 18, 2014)

timor said:


> PhotoCalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, I got this whole set up for 200 dollars on cregslist.
> ...



Yes, I'm really excited.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 19, 2014)

Are you asking about the Marshall's Spot All in the last picture? 

The Spot All is used to touch up dust (white) spots on prints. I haven't used Marshall's, I have Spot Tone which came in different shades of blacks but isn't made anymore. You use a very small brush, like a size 00, put a very small amount in a mixing tray of some sort, dip in the tip of the brush and blot it, then gently touch it to the white spot you want to fill in. Usually I try which shade I think will match best on a scrap of paper first.  

If you dust the enlarger that could help minimize dust so you won't have to touch up dust spots. And keeping the negatives dust free helps too.


----------



## timor (Jan 19, 2014)

PhotoCalifornia said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > PhotoCalifornia said:
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PhotoCalifornia (Jan 19, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Are you asking about the Marshall's Spot All in the last picture?
> 
> The Spot All is used to touch up dust (white) spots on prints. I haven't used Marshall's, I have Spot Tone which came in different shades of blacks but isn't made anymore. You use a very small brush, like a size 00, put a very small amount in a mixing tray of some sort, dip in the tip of the brush and blot it, then gently touch it to the white spot you want to fill in. Usually I try which shade I think will match best on a scrap of paper first.
> 
> If you dust the enlarger that could help minimize dust so you won't have to touch up dust spots. And keeping the negatives dust free helps too.



Thank  you  I tried googleing it but not much came up. I really appreciate your help


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 19, 2014)

Very nice! Great to see another in the dark.......:thumbup:

I'll add this,
Best way to practice spot toning dust is make a very dusty print and have it. Start with light coats ( you can dilute the spot tone with water to make a light gray) and build up until the spot is gone. Use high quality brushes in 00, 000, 0000 sizes.  

And as always...........you can find lots of books on darkroom use and set-up, printing etc.....


----------



## bribrius (Jan 19, 2014)

That's awesome. Especially considering most people don't even know how to do it anymore. Last time I was in a dark room was over twenty years ago.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 19, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Are you asking about the Marshall's Spot All in the last picture?
> 
> The Spot All is used to touch up dust (white) spots on prints. I haven't used Marshall's, I have Spot Tone which came in different shades of blacks but isn't made anymore. You use a very small brush, like a size 00, put a very small amount in a mixing tray of some sort, dip in the tip of the brush and blot it, then gently touch it to the white spot you want to fill in. Usually I try which shade I think will match best on a scrap of paper first.
> 
> If you dust the enlarger that could help minimize dust so you won't have to touch up dust spots. And keeping the negatives dust free helps too.



For years on end, I kept my "working Spot Tone" pigment in a few puddles, inside of a Nikon filter holder, like the one shown in this e-Bay ad. The bottom of the holder is a pure, white plastic, and the top clear plastric. When I needed to spot a print, I would add a drop of water to the Spot Tone "puddles", and had dark, medium, and ever-so-faint pigment in three different puddles of pigment. Worked great.

The secret with Spot Tone was to mix the original pigments in the correct ratios, so as to match the color tone of the paper: cool, warm, or neutral toned. Once the right tone is perfected, then that pigment mixture can be used for a long,long,long time.

Nikon 52mm L1BC Filter in Original Case | eBay


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice! I recently bought a functional enlarger at a thrift store for $25 because they didn't know what it was and didn't know how to price it lol. Deals are EVERYWHERE for old film equipment.


----------



## timor (Jan 19, 2014)

bribrius said:


> That's awesome. Especially considering most people don't even know how to do it anymore. Last time I was in a dark room was over twenty years ago.


Time to get back.


----------



## PhotoCalifornia (Jan 19, 2014)

timor said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome. Especially considering most people don't even know how to do it anymore. Last time I was in a dark room was over twenty years ago.
> ...



I hope it does, It is becoming a real pain finding paper and chemicals


----------



## timor (Jan 19, 2014)

PhotoCalifornia said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...


You in Colorado, look this store:
Photography - Home
They have not bad prices. Ultrafine Extreme 100 is a decent film, many people believe it's a Kentmere. Ultrafine B&W Iso 125 is supposedly Kodak PX. I didn't try this as I buy in bulk only. But VC Elite papers, supposedly Foma is good to and $94 per 250 hard to beat. Check their shipping costs. Last time I ordered I paid $41 shipping for $120 value (no fluid chemicals) and I am in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## terri (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice deal - you look set up and ready to play!    :thumbup:    Hope you can share your first prints with us!

If there is any issue using your local store that timor linked to, remember you can get anything you need online from Freestyle or B&H Photo - both are great places to shop.   

Have a blast!


----------

